# New Tegu Blog/enclosure building project



## ierowe (Apr 4, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: New Tegu Blog*

Very cool bro, thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: New Tegu Blog*

Welcome.... I could not think of anything nasty to say lol.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: New Tegu Blog*

Started the enclosure. Posted pics on the blog.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 8, 2009)

Your little hatching is going to be lost in that moster cage!... But I'm sure in a few short years he/whe will love you for the efforts...

I built a 4'x2'x2' to house a hatching from last year from Bobby and she's doing great in it. My guess is she'll need to be upgraded when she wakes up next spring.

My 4x2x2 is also sealed with Drylock. At one year old I am very pleased with it. One (hopefully) minor difference is I cut each board, then sealed it, then used it to build the cage... then sealed the final project with another coat (or two).

The parts exposed to the interrior of the cage are sealed with drylock... the parts exposed to the outside of the cage or painted with Kilz...

Awesome project for a soon to be spoiled lil critter... congratts!


----------



## ierowe (Apr 8, 2009)

I figured he would be lost for a while but I dont want to build another enclosure..one time deal(hopefully), atleast for a few years.
I used waterproof glue and I will caulk then paint. thanks for the comment.


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## Zelera (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks sweet man, can't wait to see it fully done.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking great :!:


----------



## ierowe (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Im planning on sealing inside soon so I can finish assembling. Also as a side note, I just told the wife that I purchased the tegu. Man did it hit the fan! lol Paid for him on april, 2....told her on april 8. Too me that long to build up the nerve. She hates reptiles. My seven year old daughter is excited though she loves her beardies.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, didnt she wonder what the big wooden box in the garage was for?


----------



## ierowe (Apr 9, 2009)

Building it at a friends house since he has a bunch of tools he wants to use. She dont even know about the enclosure yet.......Surprise Honey lol!!


----------



## ierowe (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is a page on my tegu blog about about my beardies.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/beardies/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/beardies/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO! I dont want to begin to think how much my tegu would flip out if I stuck master chief on his back hahahaha 

It would be an epic battle, I know that much


----------



## ierowe (Apr 10, 2009)

That is my nephews Halo. I did not even know who Master Chief was. The way he said it sounded like "mashed potato". I printed so me pics up for him to take to school.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 13, 2009)

Updated 

Its coming along
I am curious can you safely put fake plants in enclosure or will tegu chew em up and eat em?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lookin awesome! What did you seal the inside with? You need to get a picture of your wife's reaction when she walks into the garage and sees that huge enclosure!


----------



## ierowe (Apr 13, 2009)

Man she caught me updating my blog doh! Shes like "whats that?" Mr cool here says "oh that just the tegu cage.....hey look at these Guess purses on ebay." She actually seems ok with the whole thing. I used Drylok Extreme to seal it and used 2 coats.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

I added a video of the enclosure to my blog. 
Today I paint the outside.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 19, 2009)

I did some more to the interior. Added substrate and decorations.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## boost-boy74 (Apr 20, 2009)

awesome :mrgreen: 

what size is the viv? i have a 7x4x4 in bits at the moment


----------



## ierowe (Apr 20, 2009)

8x4x3


----------



## boost-boy74 (Apr 20, 2009)

ierowe said:


> 8x4x3



nice......


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you caulk the inside edges?


----------



## ierowe (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes. I caulked everything on the inside. all the supports top and bottom. :-D


----------

